# rollers o trainers??



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

como dice el titulo; para entrenar en tu casa: que es mejor usar si tienes una mountain bike?? rollers o trainers??? voy a comprar uno!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rrl said:


> como dice el titulo; para entrenar en tu casa: que es mejor usar si tienes una mountain bike?? rollers o trainers??? voy a comprar uno!!!!:thumbsup:


Yo te recomendaría un trainer (yo tengo uno) porque de los rodillos te puedes caer y el madrazo puede ser inolvidable.

saludos


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Entrenar en tu casa??? qué no es eso para los de ruta?? yo salgo sin importar el clima, si llueve ni modo ya habrá tiempo de secarme al regreso, y si voy a caerme que sea un buen madrazo entre lodo y piedras y no en la sala de mi casa. Bueno.. esa es mi opinión...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

También te recomiendo un trainer. A mi me parece mejor opción que los rodillos. Por supuesto que siempre será mejor salir a rodar pero a veces no se puede y el trainer es una magnífica opción para no perder la condición. Hay desde muy económicos hasta unos maravillosos TACX que te reproducen etapas del tour de Francia o fechas del campeonato del mundo de XC en tu tele, ajustando el rodillo a la topografía que ves en pantalla. 

Saludos.


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*Si tienes que hacerlo....*

Como dice Vocho77, lo mejor es salir a rodar, de preferencia al cerro, pero si tienes que entrenar en tu casa, definitivamente la mejor opción es un 'trainer'. En los rodillos tienes que mantener el equilibrio y si lo pierdes, tu cabeza puede terminar incrustada en la tele.:madman:






También, si piensas usarlo con una bici de montaña, asegúrate que tu rueda trasera esté perfectamente nivelada y consíguete una llanta trasera lisa y barata para usarla con el trainer.

Saludos!
Eyder
www.PrydeCycles.com.mx


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

rollers!


es como andar en la bici y te ayuda a mejorar la pedaleada solamente te recomiendo que consigas otros ruedos, para entrenar y le pongas las llantas mas slicks que consigas ya que los rodillos con las llantas de mtb hacen un ruiidal que ni te platico


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

es mas, yo te recomiendo tanto un roller que voy a postear 2 veces!

o sea, por default, entrenar en la casa, es aburrido... entonces que sea lo menos aburrido posible... en el trainer la bici esta fija.... en los rodillos la bici se mueve, puedes pararte y sprintear moviendo los brazos...

rollers rollers rollers....

si el presupuesto te alcanza checa los e-motion de http://www.insideride.com/ uff uff uff!!!





----




----

Si no te alcanza para los emotion.... (a mi no me alcanza)


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Las 2 Chicas que duermen en mi recamara*

Hola rrl:

Mira yo no tengo ni, nunca he usado rollers o trainers, no te puedo recomendar algo que no he usado.

Pero si te comparto una foto invadiendo mi privacidad, de las 2 chicas que duermen conmigo, si, ya se, estoy medio loco. :ihih:









Esta bici, tambien simula perfectamente, la sensacion del pedaleo real, por su rueda de 20 Kg. Se pueden hacer programas de entrenamiento de diferentes niveles, etc, etc.
Cuando tengo insomnio a las 2 de la mañana, nomas le pego el brinco a la bici, me aviento unos sprints de 45 minutos y ya te duermes delicioso ut:

Pero ya en serio, aumenta tu rendimiento en la montaña increible. Muchos amigos bikers, me preguntan oye porque tu subes tan bien y no te cansas, si rodamos los mismos dias? 

Yo les respondo, no se, yo creo que ha de ser por mi genetica 

Pero lo que no saben es que yo ya llevo 8 horas de entrenamiento semanal en las piernas. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

DrF035 said:


> Hola rrl:
> 
> Mira yo no tengo ni, nunca he usado rollers o trainers, no te puedo recomendar algo que no he usado.
> 
> ...


El trainer es la opción para que no te tengas que comprar una bici de esas. saludos


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

ese edredon de zebra y una tanga de leopardo.... PIMPstyle!!


yo tambien tengo una spinner... cuando fue el BOOOOM de los gym's de spinning trabaje en algunos como "instrutooor" (sin C) pero ps a la gente le gusta mas hacer "bici aerobics" que indoor cycling asi que mejor ahi lo deje... pero si me compre mi bici...

PERO DEFINITIVO ESTAN MAS CHIDOS LOS ROLLERS!​


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

mtymxdh said:


> ese edredon de zebra y una tanga de leopardo.... PIMPstyle!!


Ayy wey   

Como supiste lo de mi tanga de leopardo ? :skep: :skep: :eekster: :eekster:


----------

